# Accurist Owners' Club



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hope some of you will come and join me.

1960's (that's a guess)










Around the back










Chronograph from 1990's










Skymaster


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Accurist London, Greenwich meridian commemorative, limited edition, with 24hr feature.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a few of mine.....

Accurist LCD from circa 1976.....



9ct 21 Jewel Accurist from 1955.



and finally, the oldest, this 15 Jewel Accurist from 1951.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Here's my contribution










I think they are good watches for the money.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Just this one at the moment. One of my favourites, very nice quality only let down slightly by weak lume. Not sure about the colour of the strap though, think I'm going to have to try something different.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Just this one at the moment. One of my favourites, very nice quality only let down slightly by weak lume. Not sure about the colour of the strap though, think I'm going to have to try something different.


 I agree the brown just doesn't look right, the one on my white Accurist above has the similar shine to the strap (particularly having used the ultra sonic cleaner on it this morning) and is very comfortable. I would normally have leather on a dress watch but I bought this one pre-owned on EBay with the strap shown as an extra to a black leather one which was fitted and didn't look just right. Having put on the one shown I really like it.


----------



## mr_buller (Feb 23, 2018)

Joining the club with a 2010 Grand Prix Collection


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

One for Ruthie, courtesy of our generous host @Roy :



:thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just the one for me, bought by 'Dearly Beloved' when we first met, 29 years ago in 1990. It's not one of my usual wearers, but I'll never get rid of it...I wouldn't dare!










[IMG alt="03." data-ratio="75.00"]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/attachments/monthly_2020_12/large.large.20170910_120754.jpg.0888b7d73c0aa0352da775690378ffa4.jpg.e16d23124de6fa169485dc7fbb36df83.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Steveibiza (Jul 25, 2019)

This is every day watch at the moment.



I've just bought these two, which are on their way.


----------



## Steveibiza (Jul 25, 2019)

I sent an email to Accurist asking for any information on dating their watches and got this reply.

Dear Steve

I am sorry but we took over Accurist watches in 2014 and unfortunately we do not have history or information on the watches

Please accept our apologies

Regards

Does anyone have any information at all?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Shock master ETA 2391


----------



## JayK (Apr 15, 2020)

*
My Accurist Grand Complication Limited Edition
*

https://ibb.co/XJrK4pC

https://ibb.co/WfYq0BB

Was left non-working for years after being told by two different repair shops they couldn't open the back etc. However with a recently bought repair kit I was able to change the battery and get it working again! but I need a bit more knowledge to get it perfect again as the date hand keeps moving?! Will post at some point asking if anyone has experience of repairing/removing case etc.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A great British brand name, and I do hope interested "Accuristees" will read my Forum contributions on Accurist. I draw your attention to my textual article entitled, "A Family Affair: The Accurist Story, 1946-2014", posted on 28 June 2019 in my topics section of the Forum. I also wrote a Forum topic on the Accurist Accu.2 range of watches entitled, "Accu.2 To You Too", posted on 11 September 2016, also in my topics section. The search feature of the Forum will bring these up for anyone to read. :biggrin:


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

During a drawer rummage, I found this Accurist day/date watch bought for me circa. 1985.

Coincidentally, I have been looking to add a LHD watch to my collection.

Well that's that itch scratched and saved a few quid. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Yeti (May 12, 2020)

Got this last year.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I rather like this modern quartz that I recently acquired...

​
*Accurist Clerkenwell 1946*​





​
:biggrin:​


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I rather like this modern quartz that I recently acquired...
> 
> ​
> *Accurist Clerkenwell 1946*​
> ...


 I like that. It still has the classic style of my hand-winding Shockmaster.


----------



## Yeti (May 12, 2020)

New acquisition for daily work wear










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Ti22 said:


> During a drawer rummage, I found this Accurist day/date watch bought for me circa. 1985.
> 
> Coincidentally, I have been looking to add a LHD watch to my collection.
> 
> Well that's that itch scratched and saved a few quid. :thumbs_up:


 Hello all

My local watch repair shop has had a look at my 80's Accurist and says the battery has corroded the internal unit and not repairable.

Unfortunately, the back was stuck back on before I could get a pic.

I will try get a pic up shortly but could anyone suggest a source for 80's quartz Accurist movements?

Thanks


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Ti22 said:


> My local watch repair shop has had a look at my 80's Accurist and says the battery has corroded the internal unit and not repairable.
> 
> Unfortunately, the back was stuck back on before I could get a pic.
> 
> ...


 Would that be a Miyota movement?

My 90's Accurist had problems with the stem keep coming out and got shoved in a drawer. Eventually it stopped working but 12 months ago I decided to sort it and found that it was a Miyota which was discontinued. Miyota list all their movements with specs and diagrams on their website. I found an alternative was available so acquired one and fitted it.

If yours is Miyota it will be one of the more expensive ones because of the 6 hands but it won't break the bank.


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

eezy said:


> Would that be a Miyota movement?
> 
> My 90's Accurist had problems with the stem keep coming out and got shoved in a drawer. Eventually it stopped working but 12 months ago I decided to sort it and found that it was a Miyota which was discontinued. Miyota list all their movements with specs and diagrams on their website. I found an alternative was available so acquired one and fitted it.
> 
> If yours is Miyota it will be one of the more expensive ones because of the 6 hands but it won't break the bank.


 Thanks Eezy.

I'll get the back off it today and get some pics up.

Cheers.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I've a few Accurist watches, Here's a few that I found out today, There's some more somewhere!

This one needs a crystal as it's own has crazy cracked!!










Another manual wind with a damaged dial!










I think they're not Swiss any more as the Qtz iones I have say Japan on them..




























A couple of non runners..










I'll find more out tomorrow :thumbsup:

John


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

johnbaz said:


> I think they're not Swiss any more as the Qtz iones I have say Japan on them..


 Not Swiss for some time now. They have a Japanese movement, Miyota in the ones I've seen, but assembled in China I think. Not knocking them though - I tend to like Accurist. I recently bought one with a 10year battery life for £3.10. The cyclops was battered so I removed it and I fitted a new gold coloured bracelet, otherwise pretty much unmarked.


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Ti22 said:


> Thanks Eezy.
> 
> I'll get the back off it today and get some pics up.
> 
> Cheers.




Hello all

Sorry for delay with pics.

Can anyone identify the correct movement I would need to order to get this Accurist Day Date running again?

Regards


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Ti22 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sorry for delay with pics.
> 
> ...




Seen this diagram on the 2020 Miyota catalogue.

Would this possibly be the same movement from my late 80s Accurist?


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

The 6P29 would not work because according to your pic the stem is on the opposite side. It's unusual to have a left hand stem and I don't think I've seen one on a Miyota.

Only thing I can think of is if you found a movement with the subdial at the top instead of the bottom and then turn it 180 degs so the stem is on the left. Maybe that is how it was designed.

Miyota don't seem to have production runs of the same movement for many years like others do but there is nearly always an alternative available. The movt number is under ''Miyota Co'', on yours looks like 4P00 ?


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for response eezy.

I'll have a search about and see what turns up.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Found a parts list for Miyota 4P00, which suggests it's repairable, if you can work out what's wrong.

http://cgi.julesborel.com/cgi-bin/matcgi2?ref=MIY_4P00


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow. Thanks Spinynorman.

This is a great help.

Cheers


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I call this my "old man"

It's very early (I think about 50's, maybe 60's) with a new strap (I have the orig but its a bit small and delicate). Its never been serviced, yes i know thats bad but a service would cost more than the watch. Rolled gold, automatic (and still works well with a 30 hour tank) keeps excellent time.

I keep it for special occasions and its one of my favourites.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The only Accurist I have, bought new in 1997 - Chronograph Racing - Miyota ana digital movement.

I have recently 'resurrected' it after years of being dormant in the watch box ( see repair forum) . Tricky to set is a understatement.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

A while ago I was given a broken Accurist quartz alarm chronograph by another forum member, as something to tinker with and maybe get going. The movement turned out to be a Miyota AS10, the equivalent of a Citizen A510, which is obsolete and has no current equivalent that I can find. So then I was wondering about a movement swap from a donor watch and ended up buying these two. Both of them work and, though the one on the right looks battered in the photo, it's much less noticeable on the wrist. So no movement swap has occurred. 

They are almost perpetual calendars, in that the only date change they can't cope with is 29th Feb on a leap year. That's just as well, because to advance the date by one day, the register top right revolves twice before the date moves. They also have integrated bracelets, which of course are all different and they are pretty heavy. So not my favourite watches by a long way, but I still have them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

spinynorman said:


> A while ago I was given a broken Accurist quartz alarm chronograph by another forum member, as something to tinker with and maybe get going. The movement turned out to be a Miyota AS10, the equivalent of a Citizen A510, which is obsolete and has no current equivalent that I can find. So then I was wondering about a movement swap from a donor watch and ended up buying these two. Both of them work and, though the one on the right looks battered in the photo, it's much less noticeable on the wrist. So no movement swap has occurred.
> 
> They are almost perpetual calendars, in that the only date change they can't cope with is 29th Feb on a leap year. That's just as well, because to advance the date by one day, the register top right revolves twice before the date moves. They also have integrated bracelets, which of course are all different and they are pretty heavy. So not my favourite watches by a long way, but I still have them.
> 
> ...


 Admirable. :wink:


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> The movement turned out to be a Miyota AS10, the equivalent of a Citizen A510, which is obsolete and has no current equivalent that I can find.


 How does it differ from the OS20, is it thicker/thinner?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

eezy said:


> How does it differ from the OS20, is it thicker/thinner?


 I don't know, I would have to take one apart and measure it. In any case, the 0S20 has running seconds where the mode selector is on the AS10, so they're not equivalent.


----------

